# New Deer Rifle



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

There is a possibility that i will be getting a new deer rifle very soon so i figured i would start my research process now. This rifle will be for primarily deer. I am wondering what you think is a great gun, caliber, brand, etc. Please explain what caliber and gun u believe in. Dont worry about the price range tell me a great gun for deer. I know this is a pretty wide question due to personal preference but please help me out as best u can. Thanks a lot.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

If you want something modern and sweet the Tikka T3 lite SS w/ a nikon prostaff. (great for long trips in nasty mtn weather) More trad style---- a Browning Abolt wood stock and blued w/ same scope. If going wood make sure to take stock off and reseal inside and behind but pad. Something like .270 or 30-06 is cheap and versatile ammo. I favor the Tikka, I have the Abolt in .243 for the wifey (she thinks its hers :wink: ) They both shoot tight and are slick and crisp right out of the box. :sniper: away. Best rifles and scopes for your buck.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I would strongly consider either a .270wsm or a 7mm. I prefer the 7mm because most of my shots are over 300 yds and it has the knock down power I need. I shoot a winchester and my brother shoots a savage with the accu-trigger, the accu-trigger is sweet, the next gun I purchase will have the accu-trigger no doubt


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Ruger in 270. I had a Savage before this and I didn't like it at all. The accu trigger was awsome, just need to put it on a good gun. The 270 will work out to great distances (Farther than most should shoot) and ammo is (somewhat) affordable and readily avalible. As for Rugers, I love em', they are reliable, accurate, and feel great (at leat to me). :sniper: All mentioned before are great guns, also.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I second the tikka. It'a very accurate, bolt cycles like glass and inexpensive, about $700. I've got one topped with a Zeiss conquest and it's the best rifle i've owned. I shoot 300wsm but I don't know if I'd reccomend that caliber as the shells are getting pretty expensive. The .270 or 30.06 would be a good choice, plenty of power, range and can find shells anywhere.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

Quacker Wacker, if you could tell me some more about the type of hunting you do, I can make some suggestions, also, what you budget is!!, but just some general info, the more common the caliber the better the avalibilty of ammo in stores, as well as it can be better priced! so the .270-.308-and 30/06, all come to mind, really cannot go wrong with them, the newer mag.'s are only a few inches flatter , and shells cost more, so if you really don't shoot far, you will not know the difference, out to 300 yards or so!, as for guns, well, I am a Rem. man, that said, the best bang for the buck( and as accurate as anything out of the box! ) a savage is a great gun!, all the rest are about on par with each other, as far as accuricy and safty, and reliabilty!, but from experience, rem, and savage out shoot all the res on average!!!, sold over 15,000 guns , and cannot tell how many I have shot over the years!, and my customers have been brutially honest about the onse that shot bad!!
Now, if you could tell me whether you want a wood or plastic type stock, or blued/ stainless steel, or a short barrel, light gun,or long barrel heavy gun, I can make some move detailed list for you! can even tell you of some custon rifle maker I am close with, and ones I would avoid!!, been playing with guns for almost 30 years on all different levels, from full auto to muzzloaders, handgun and rifle compititions too, but would be glad to help you with any answers you have


----------

